# e-Gate query



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

One of my friends recently told me that UAE now issues free e-Gate cards to expedite the immigration on Airports. I tried searching on Government websites but notice there's a 200 AED fee for 2 years to get this card. Can anyone here confirm if the card is issued free or there's a joining fee and also where exactly is it issued ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My experience is the e gate cards are kind of irrelevant now with the new smart gate system accepting Egate card, emirates ID or passport - I know for me the smart gates are just as quick and easy as used to be with my old E gate card. 

I didn't renew mine last time as it seemed a waste of money and time for me, but there may be some restrictions on which nationality passports etc can use the smart gate facility, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

When I did have an Egate card it was Aed 300 and valid for 3 years (Dubai immigration issued)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What the oP is on about is the occasional offer to anyone who is prepared to queue up in a huge line at a shopping mall, to get a free e-gate card, which happens over three months or so and appears in the press.

There is no standing 'free e-gate' offer although if you get an Emirates Frequent Flyer card, they give you the same functioanlity for free.

FWIW at T2, only e-gates or stand in a queue. No other alternatives there.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> What the oP is on about is the occasional offer to anyone who is prepared to queue up in a huge line at a shopping mall, to get a free e-gate card, which happens over three months or so and appears in the press.
> 
> There is no standing 'free e-gate' offer although if you get an Emirates Frequent Flyer card, they give you the same functioanlity for free.
> 
> FWIW at T2, only e-gates or stand in a queue. No other alternatives there.


Ah fair enough, good info. I wasn't aware of the free offer and (luckily?) all my flights are T3.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> My experience is the e gate cards are kind of irrelevant now with the new smart gate system accepting Egate card, emirates ID or passport - I know for me the smart gates are just as quick and easy as used to be with my old E gate card.


Smart Gate only exists in Dubai Terminal 3.

E-Gate is located at Dubai T1, Dubai T2, Dubai T3, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah and possibly also the cruise terminal.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sushantv said:


> One of my friends recently told me that UAE now issues free e-Gate cards to expedite the immigration on Airports. I tried searching on Government websites but notice there's a 200 AED fee for 2 years to get this card. Can anyone here confirm if the card is issued free or there's a joining fee and also where exactly is it issued ?


I guess you should head to GITEX today, I have read in newspaper that free E-gates card are being issued there. I have seen the same in Deira City centre and Dubai mall some time back.


----------

